# My projector is weird !



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just purchased an Optoma HD600X projector and my problem is this : the image projected on my wall is very high, the bottom edge of the image is like 50 centimeters above the 'altitude' of the projector lamp (the well is 3 meters far from the projector).

So if I want the middle of the image to be at the same height as the lamp, I have to tilt the projector around 30 or 40 degres downwards !!

Is this normal ?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

"The HD600X has a slightly shorter throw lens compared to the HD700X but as ever zoom range is very very limited."

http://www.projectorpoint.co.uk/projectors/Optoma_HD600X.html

"Bear in mind too the HD65/600X have a set fixed offset and no lens shift at all, - you need to work out exactly how high/low you need to put it to get the screen position exactly where you want if you want to avoid tilting the PJ and using keystone. "

http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1240455-hd600x-hd-65-min-focus-distance.html

Youll have to do some tilting and repositioning to make it work right for you. Thats part of the lower price point, a lack of flexibility.

Did you read your manual cover to cover to make sure everything is adjusted correctly?


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Shackster. I guess another low price point is a lack of manual too lol, there's no manual except a 3 or 4 pages leaflet. There was no HDMI cable either I had to buy it myself.

I still don't understand why the image is SO MUCH higher than the horizontal, normal line crossing the lamp. And what I described is what occurs after I ajusted the vertical setting at the lowest point (you can actually change slightly the height of the image).

I would say that this projector of mine projects an image at a vertical angle of about 30 degres, which is completely weird to me.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like a ceiling mount is in your future, assuming your projector has a feature to flip the image upside down. Otherwise a low coffee table.....

Heres how my first projo was mounted, notice the $1.25 in quarters


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Uhhh nice! Well I guess that responds to my question: my projector is normal (or maybe both our projectors are not normal lol)

I wonder if all projectors have this projection angle..


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Its normal for its price range. Yes, because rarely will you mount the projector directly behind you, unless youre fond of your head silhouette in the middle of your image. You almost always mount a projector either below the screen or above depending on the application. HOWEVER non-budget and more modern projos are more feature-rich and flexible in their installation, yours (and my mits hc3000 seen in the pic above) are very limited in lens shift and zoom.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Oki, thank you very much for the info.


----------

